

Show HN: Zenlist – Team transparency made simple - fananta
http://zenlist.com/teams

======
fananta
We made Zenlist to help teams collaborate better and be transparent.

Keep your personal tasks and team to-do's, mark them off as you go, and
everyone gets an awesome view in the dashboard in the morning.

------
greggh
What is the differentiator with iDoneThis? It seems to be what most people are
using, if they are paying for this sort of service.

------
nchudleigh
The link is to zenlist.com and you guys are located at zenlist.co

~~~
nchudleigh
Also this is a ridiculous product. Why wouldnt I just use a free service like
trello? That does this better and more fully featured than you do? 30 bucks a
month is a stupid high ask for something as simple as this.

Not to be harsh. But I would never consider using your product based on its
value/cost.

